# Yellow and black cichlid



## elkriverdrop (Jul 17, 2015)

any ideas, label on the tank said midas but I dont think thats accurate.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I think you're right. It looks more like one of the Aulonocara members, Hybrid perhaps? Could have just been dropped in that tank without looking at the letters.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Doesn't look Aulonocara to me, the mouth and head slope look wrong as well as the color.


----------



## elkriverdrop (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is another picture I did a good bit of looking around on the web but nothing has really matched so far.


----------



## elkriverdrop (Jul 17, 2015)

Really pretty fish, but no way is it a midas.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, but it is indeed, either a Midas, Red Devil, or Midevil (Midas x Red Devil hybrid, very common). Most aquarists can't tell them apart. There is no question in my mind that it is a young _Amphilophus_ of some sort.


----------



## elkriverdrop (Jul 17, 2015)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Sorry, but it is indeed, either a Midas, Red Devil, or Midevil (Midas x Red Devil hybrid, very common). Most aquarists can't tell them apart. There is no question in my mind that it is a young _Amphilophus_ of some sort.


i think you're right after searching the web more using red devil and hybrid it does look just like one, has those thicker lips so im leaning towards it being a hybrid of the two.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely a Midas/Red Devil type Central Am. cichlid, so plan to get big and mean.


----------

